

Hunch reported to have raised $10M - emilam
http://deals.venturebeat.com/2010/03/12/hunch/

======
coryl
Ah, another "decision engine". I tried out Hunch, it seems like an interesting
concept, but there are lots of flaws in the UX process. It seems to be more of
a fun game than an actual engine for data. Its actually kind of like a reverse
Yahoo Ask, since a lot of the "recommendations" are silly and its pointless to
use in practical terms.

